# Arden B



## Geek2 (Feb 20, 2004)

I really like Arden B clothes. They are so feminine. I don't own any Arden B clothes yet but I like to check out their store and their website. I think their clothes are pricy for what you get and that's why I don't really have any. I've found that Forever 21 seems to have similar clothes for a lot less. Check out www.ardenb.com They have free shipping on order over $50. Anyone else like the line? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I already figured as much. Just because you are paying a higher price doesn't automaticly mean that you are getting better quality.


----------

